# What do you call this type of retaining nut on a faucet and what tool do you use to get it off?



## roneldoradohills (Oct 30, 2020)

This is a 15 yr old Fusion faucet and Gerber, the company that bought Fusion, sent me out under warranty a new cartridge. What do you call this type of brass retaining nut with the 4 small square notches on a faucet and what tool do you use to get it off?
Thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

use a hammer and chisel...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

It's called a fenestrated nut, and needs a fenestrated nut wrench for removal. You probably won't find it at Home Depot, but most plumbing supply houses should have it. Just ask at the counter.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Those are rare and valuable! If I were you I’d replace it and sell it on eBay! You could easily get $1k for it, maybe more with the new cartridge!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Those are rare and valuable! If I were you I’d replace it and sell it on eBay! You could easily get $1k for it, maybe more with the new cartridge!


Damn right they are, I took one off a customer and sold it for 875$. The guy was happy to get a new 30$ faucet!! 😎


----------

